# Did your clinic let you rest up after having iui? UPDATE: BFP!!



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi ladies
bit of a newbie to this as my icsi cycle got converted to iui due to poor stimming. Have been reading good ole zita and she says 
*" generally clinics don't allow you long enough after the procedure. Remain lying down for at least 30 mins after the procedure and then take it easy for a while" *  
my clinic couldn't wait to get me out of there, as soon as it was done I was up  so feeling a bit peeved after reading that...  after bms you don't exactly leap about either... 
What happens at your clinic?
If you got a bfp did you have a lay down after?? 
suppose I'm looking for some reassurance of some kind  thanks ladies
alisha x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi alisha
no my clinic didnt let me lie down, i was up and dressed and into another room to be given preg test to take home in 3 mins. i did lie down at home afterwards tho for a good few hours....fraid i didnt get any bfps  

good luck 

kj x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

My clinic left me lying down for about 10 - 15 mins afterwards and then I went home and lay down for the rest of the day - I have since read elsewhere that its not really necessary to lie down afterwards so try not to worry too much.

Good luck   

Jane xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Alisha

My clinic didnt let me lie down after the procedure, i was up and getting dressed within 5 mins. I fortunately got my BFP so try not to worry. If its gonna work it will work.
loads of luck to you

Eimr x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

First time I was told to lie down for 10 mins, the second time they said I could lie down for as long as I wanted as they didn't need to the room after - I was the last of the day!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

A study was been produced which shows some interesting stats on bed rest after embryo transfer.

To read more please take a look at.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/263/1/


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes I was left to lie down for 20 minutes.
No bfp though.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I lay down after both IUI's for about 10-15 minutes too. I rested at home after both but was back to work the next day. The only difference with the 2nd one was that I worked in the morning once we'd taken the sample in to be prepared.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

With all of my DIUI once the procedure was finished, clinic told me I could get up and get dressed and was free to leave.  I did not rest at home and was back to work the following day.  I don't think the laying down makes any difference, which is why I did not bother.  I managed to get 2 BFP's out of 3.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello thanks so much for replying.. I do feel a bit better about that now   so a big thanks and also for the good lucks  

Personally I thought it would be nice if they did let you chill out for a bit, as gravity can have an effect you would of thought.. like swimming against the tide   specially if the swimmers are a bit reluctant !

I feel rude not replying to you all so forgive my forwardness..

kj best of luck with your adoption  

jane congrats on your bfp..whoopee ..not long to go now.. all the best with that  

Eimr .. big congrats on your bfp ..here's to the next 8 months    

wincanlady got everything crossed for you ..hoping its a bfp for you too  

struthie I'm sorry your tx's have not been successful..   wishing you all the very best  

proffesor waffle your little boy is gorgeous   that's what I call an iui result   

emma your little girl is gorgeous too .. and proof you don't need to lie down  

karen wow!!  triplets.. I saw your post a couple of days ago and it said maybe more.. how amazing   BIG congratulations with your babies.. wishing you a wonderful 8 months  

thanks tony for the research link.. that's interesting too.. is it the same.. sperm and embryos.. some how I feel it may be more important for the sperm.. as their journey is incomplete and some are not the best or am I just being irrational now  

thanks again .. have blown you all some bubbles   
love alisha xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Alisha

I had my IUI on Monday and my clinic asked me to bring in a cd to listen to while they were doing the bus... Then they left me and DH for about 20mins with the lights off listening to the music, nice and calming really.  

Sorry you not had the same experience...

Nova

lots of pos thoughts being sent to you!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

That's amazing how really thoughtful.. its a pitty more of the clinics couldn't be like that  
you've got a caring clinic there  
best of luck with this tx  and    thoughts to you too  

alisha x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

*THought I'd update this post .... AMAZING!!  It worked and we got a  .. absolutely over the moon!! 
Although they didn't let me lay down after .. it was the day of the floods and it took us 5 hours to get home ... so that may have helped! Best of luck with everyone's bumps and tx's  lol alisha x *


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations 

Tony
x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Another BFP from IUI



Hope you have a healthy 8 months


Eimer x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Alisha,

Congratulations on your BFP - come & join us on the IUI BFP thread!!

Minkey x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Alisha

Huge congrats on your bfp!

Louj x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Many Congratulations Alisha


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Many thanks for your congrats   tony, eimer, prof waffle, minkey, louj and advice  

still seems so surreal!

just want to say congrats to minkey and eimer too   happy healthy 8-9 mths to you too  

louj best of luck with this tx    

minkey shall come and join you.. although a bit scared of jinxing myself!   but braved it with a ticker today


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Congratulations x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!![/fly]

Have a healthy happy pregnancy!

scousemouse
xxx


----------

